# Hopper - S204 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Start spooling tonight.
Accompanying S2.56 for XiP110.
Each version's spool taking 2 Mbps at 119W tp19 and 61.5W tp29.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Same bugs as before plus a few new ones:

- Browse doesn't use ascending/descending setting
- Popup in the Guide will not stay open with a single press of Record from an IR remote (UHF remote works fine)
- Weather app freezes video on exit. Returns only if you change to a music channel or hard reset.
- When exiting Apps with the Cancel button, video freezes on 404 - Not Found (hard reset required to recover from that one)


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

New firmware spooled to my units last night; didn't even realize it till I read this, but went in to check the Hopper.

Got a scare when I turned it on; it looked like it had been reset to factory defaults. No timers, no PTAT enabled, my recordings all gone! The guide was also not loading, it was stuck.

Rebooted, and it APPEARS everything came back. Timers took a few minutes to show up even after the reboot finished.

Whew! I've had no issues this week, and don't want to start now!

"Partial Zoom" feature still broken in new firmware. It actually zooms a little MORE than full zoom.


----------



## barcop (Oct 13, 2010)

Apps window won't go away until hard reset.
Still missing ability to manually set update time of day.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I got s204...still can't make a new timer. They better fix this by the weekend! Rediculous!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you do a hard reboot (unplug of 20 seconds, plug it back in, let it do its thing) just as a matter of practice on the Hopper when it gets a new software update like we do with the 622/722/612 units?


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

Search won't search Program Guide, only existing DVR, PTAT, programs. Hard reset, and sitting overnight has not resolved this...yet.

Edit: Search works on one of my two Hoppers. Both are at 2.04

Edit 2: After 24 hours, this issue resolved itself.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I am thinking of doing a factory reset to fix my timer issue. Will I have to reactivate my Hopper after the reset? What will be impacted?


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I just realized that I can't save PTAT programs to my external drive. Puts a wrinkle in my factory reset plan! Guess I will wait for the bug fix on the timer issue.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Factory reset will restore settings back to default that were changed by the user. I don't have the specific defaults for the Hopper but here is an idea of the possible affected changes:

When you press Menu on your remote, the different Icons will appear. HDTV is changed from 1080i to 480i, Closed Captioning is turned off, DVR Defaults are set to 1 Minute before and 3 End, Parental Controls may be affected, your customized Favorites list will change to List 1 to List 4, etc... You can go into each Icon to customize your settings.

You won't need to reactivate your receiver. If you have additional questions, please let me know. Thanks.



wtrjock said:


> I am thinking of doing a factory reset to fix my timer issue. Will I have to reactivate my Hopper after the reset? What will be impacted?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you saving the program to the internal drive first and then trying to move it to your EHD? I can't test this till I get home but I don't see why you can't move the program to the EHD is you have it saved to the internal HD.

The PTAT and internal recoring HD are on different partitions. Please let me know if you are saving the program first to the internal HD. Thanks.



wtrjock said:


> I just realized that I can't save PTAT programs to my external drive. Puts a wrinkle in my factory reset plan! Guess I will wait for the bug fix on the timer issue.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes...I have 3 programs saved to the internal drive. When I enter the transfer screen, the ptat shows don't show up to be transferred.


----------



## ferris209 (Apr 3, 2007)

barcop said:


> Still missing ability to manually set update time of day.


Yeah, this is a really big problem for me. I am a shift worker, therefor I am also a night owl. 65% of my television viewing is after 10pm through 5am. I've noticed that at exactly 0100 hrs, the Hopper pops a box up which says it has to power down to check for updates. I press cancel and then at 0200 hrs, it does it again, at 0300 hrs again, 0400 hrs......... you get the picture. Every hour on the hour, my box is harassing me to let it shut down. They really need to remedy this, as us night owl viewers are people too!


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

wtrjock said:


> Yes...I have 3 programs saved to the internal drive. When I enter the transfer screen, the ptat shows don't show up to be transferred.


When I save a program it appears on the user side immediately. I think its just a pointer to the program on the PTAT partition. If I play a part of the program on the user side it gives me the option to resume on the PTAT side. I think that the actual file will transfer after 8 days - either that or its a big bug.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

oldengineer said:


> When I save a program it appears on the user side immediately. I think its just a pointer to the program on the PTAT partition. If I play a part of the program on the user side it gives me the option to resume on the PTAT side. I think that the actual file will transfer after 8 days - either that or its a big bug.


Hit the edit button on PTA programs that have been saved and they will show "0.0 GB". At least during the first 8 days. Day 9 coming soon.


----------



## Tortolita (Jul 8, 2004)

Every morning, the active guide is reset to 'My Channels' instead of 'List 1' which it was left on.

When first turned on after being off for a while (2 hours or so) the volume is very loud. Changing to another channel and back brings the volume back to 'normal'.
Edit: Okay, it's not how long the power is off. If I shut off the Hopper and AV Receiver (Pioneer VSX-921) (using Logitech Harmony 880 remote 'off activity'), when I turn them both back on (again via 880 remote 'watch tv activity') the volume is very loud. Changing channel fixes it. Turning off and on just the Hopper or the AV Receiver individually does not reproduce the problem. I will try to change the power on order in the harmony activity to see if that changes things. Maybe the HDMI interface isn't getting setup correctly on power-up.
Edit2: Disabling Volume Leveling and then changing Mode to Line 'fixes' the problem. (Just disabling Volume Leveling does not fix it. Decoder is set to Dolby/PCM.)
Edit3: Changing the Harmony power on order from Hopper->AV Receiver->TV to AV Receiver->TV->Hopper avoids the problem.


----------



## spoiler1041 (Mar 25, 2012)

ferris209 said:


> Yeah, this is a really big problem for me. I am a shift worker, therefor I am also a night owl. 65% of my television viewing is after 10pm through 5am. I've noticed that at exactly 0100 hrs, the Hopper pops a box up which says it has to power down to check for updates. I press cancel and then at 0200 hrs, it does it again, at 0300 hrs again, 0400 hrs......... you get the picture. Every hour on the hour, my box is harassing me to let it shut down. They really need to remedy this, as us night owl viewers are people too!


I finally just surrender and let it reboot each night. 

Looking forward to this being changed! ! ! !


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Tortolita said:


> Every morning, the active guide is reset to 'My Channels' instead of 'List 1' which it was left on.


The 922 does this a lot too. Not every night, but I'd say about 3-4 days out of the week. I've given up asking Dish about it because either they don't care OR they intend it to behave this way.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I have just verified what James is talking about. I saved a PTAT program from 8 days ago. The program now shows 2gb and allows me to save to the external drive. So moral is you can't save a program to the external drive until after 8 days are up.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The 922 does this a lot too. Not every night, but I'd say about 3-4 days out of the week. I've given up asking Dish about it because either they don't care OR they intend it to behave this way.





Tortolita said:


> Every morning, the active guide is reset to 'My Channels' instead of 'List 1' which it was left on.


One of my Hoppers does this.

The other Hopper drops channels from favorites lists. It seems to not like an even number of channels. One list has 154 channels and it keeps dropping down to 153. It always drops a channel in the 2-69 range. It's hard to add the channel back. I have to drop another and then add 2 back. After a while, a few hours sometimes, another channel will drop out.


----------



## linv1 (Mar 26, 2012)

We have 3 Joeys hooked up to the hopper. 2 of them work fine. The 3rd one won't turn on without reseting the unit. If it is turned off and turned back on within 5-10 minutes, it is fine. Otherwise, it will not turn on without pushing the reset button. I've called DISH, they don't seem to understand what I am talking about.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I posted on a new thread that my Hopper won't turn on in the morning unless I press the reset button on the front panel. It's been everyday since installation. I didn't get any tips on the other thread.
Now I see this is happening to another poster with his Joey. Maybe we can get the DIRT to chime in.
Calling Dish now and reporting back.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Just spoke to CSR about the resets issue. Representative very eager to help and quite knowledgeable. The problem is being reported to engineering. I was told they are pushing software to the Hoppers about every night (3AM), so it's possible that the attempted update may cause the Hopper to freeze. Next major update (2.05?)is scheduled for Friday. 
In the meantime, I was told to call again after 72 hours if the problem persists, so it can escalate to the next level of priority.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

Can a DIRT member validate what will be on the s205 update? I still can not make a new timer and it is really annoying!


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

I can also confirm problem with loud volume when first turned on. Changing channels makes the volume return to normal.


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

wtrjock mentioned in the S203 thread that there was a limit of 50 timers. Was this fixed in S204 ? Should really have more timers with a three tuner box, not less.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

No, timers are not fixed. I haven't been able to set a timer since the day that I was installed.


----------



## DRinTyler (Mar 29, 2012)

2 Hopper/3 Joey Setup. 3 EHDs on powered USB hub on a slingle Hopper. Other Hopper has no EHD. Hopper is only able to see the first 2 EHD plugged in to the USB Hub. I am able to see the 3rd EHD on the transfer screen and verified use, I transfered a recording. Still unable to see the content on the 3rd EHD in the DVR screen (no External Device 3 listed). 

Attempted to plug the 3rd EHD into the 2nd rear USB port and the front USB port. Same results as above. Unable to see the drive.

Something wrong with my set up or legit bug?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

wtrjock said:


> No, timers are not fixed. I haven't been able to set a timer since the day that I was installed.


No timers at all or have you hit the limit?


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I hit the timer limit bug (50) on the first day and haven't been able to add a new timer since! Sorry if that was confusing. I currently have 40 timers and still can't add new ones.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I only have 27 timers, 12 of them PTA events that I want to be able to more easily find outside of the PTA folder, so I have not hit that wall.


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

This issue started happening today. I've only been watching local programming on my Hopper. Several times today the video/audio have frozen as if I had hit pause. About 10 seconds later, it unfreezes and jumps to live TV.


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

Sad if getting to 50 timers breaks the hopper so it can't record anymore. When is S205 coming out and will it fix this terrible bug? Hope they don't have the same silly low limits on number of events.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Check to see if you have 2.06. Our Hopper here has this version. I'm going to check which version I have on my Hopper when I get home (I was able to setup 96 timers last night). Thanks.



rgranberry said:


> Sad if getting to 50 timers breaks the hopper so it can't record anymore. When is S205 coming out and will it fix this terrible bug? Hope they don't have the same silly low limits on number of events.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Check to see if you have *2.06*. Our Hopper here has this version. I'm going to check which version I have on my Hopper when I get home (I was able to setup 96 timers last night). Thanks.


Perhaps its was short spool for certain DVRs, but currently spooling S2.04 for all.


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Ray (DIRT). I was trying to decide if I wanted to update from 2 vip622 to Hopper and help with the testing or wait until at least the basic stuff was working (i.e. at least be able to record what I record now). Really like the PTAT concept; will prevent setting timers for all the broadcast shows that come and go at a whim and have variable start and stop times.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

"Ray [email protected] Network" said:


> Check to see if you have 2.06. Our Hopper here has this version. I'm going to check which version I have on my Hopper when I get home (I was able to setup 96 timers last night). Thanks.


I am not sure what version I have since my hopper is recording something, but I still can't make a timer. Do you know how I can get version s206?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wtrjock said:


> I am not sure what version I have since my hopper is recording something, but I still can't make a timer. Do you know how I can get version s206?


Press Menu button two times (no issue with current recording).

I'm pretty sure he did mistake with the version.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I still have s2.04.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wtrjock said:


> I still have s2.04.


Perhaps new version would be released close to midnight [PDT] as before...


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

Still can't make a timer. Does anyone know how to wipe out the hopper and try again. I tried to chat with dish techsupport this morning, but they are not willing to send me a new hopper for this problem. They claim it is a bug that engineering is working on. I'm an engineer and I have had critical fixes done much faster than 2 weeks.

If I could just get back to ground zero, I will make less than 49 timers and be able to work with the limitation. Right now I have no solution. It is very frustrating!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

wtrjock said:


> Still can't make a timer. Does anyone know how to wipe out the hopper and try again.


Menu - Settings - Diagnostics - Factory Defaults


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I tried factory defaults...really didn't do anything but clear my guide customizations. I wanted to take the unit back to the same as out of th box defaut to see if the timer issue would reset.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry ... I thought that cleared all the timers as well.


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

wtr - maybe try PMing the RayC guy on the DIRT team. Cause maybe even getting S206 may not fix problem if they changed to using a flag to indicate limit reached instead of checking the actual number of timers each instance (which looks like what they did). Good luck. I'll just wait to get the hopper until they have their act together.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I have been talking with Ray. I think he might be able to get me a new box.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rgranberry said:


> wtr - maybe try PMing the RayC guy on the DIRT team. Cause maybe even getting *S206* may not fix problem if they changed to using a flag to indicate limit reached instead of checking the actual number of timers each instance (which looks like what they did). Good luck. I'll just wait to get the hopper until they have their act together.


Where is S2.05 then ?


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

p smith - sorry for any confusion. I was referring to Ray C (DIRT) post on this thread on 3-30 where mentioned s206 and the ability to have more than 50 timers, which is the problem wtrjock is having.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

I have an issue when recording regular programs, not PTAT, about 50% of the time the program will record in 2 different segments. For example, the other night I recorded "Two and a Half Men". When I checked the DVR later I had 2 recordings under 2.5 Men, the first being 13 min. the second being 17min. The program was split in 2. I've found this 3 or 4 times now and can't find any common denominator in the programs that have done this. I don't have PTAT enabled if that makes a difference. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Snydley said:


> I have an issue when recording regular programs, not PTAT, about 50% of the time the program will record in 2 different segments. For example, the other night I recorded "Two and a Half Men". When I checked the DVR later I had 2 recordings under 2.5 Men, the first being 13 min. the second being 17min. The program was split in 2. I've found this 3 or 4 times now and can't find any common denominator in the programs that have done this. I don't have PTAT enabled if that makes a difference. Anyone else seen this?


I've seen it on my 622 when a channel moved at night or there was a satellite outage. But there have not been any moves in the past week or so that should have caused this. And I have not seen it on the Hopper.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

James Long said:


> I've seen it on my 622 when a channel moved at night or there was a satellite outage. But there have not been any moves in the past week or so that should have caused this. And I have not seen it on the Hopper.


I'll try to keep track of this and see if there is anything in common with any future recordings on my Hopper.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I have good news about the timer issue. I was looking on the other site, and they talked about some potential fixes to the timer issue. They said that the number of events you keep can cause the maximum timer issue.

So tonight I lowered all my events to keep to 3 and deleted down to 24 timers...now I can make timers again. Yeah... I will get to see the masters after all.

BTW...the timers that I created on Dish Online showed a to keep All events. I don't remember Dish Online giving me the option to pick how many shows to keep.

I thought I would pass on what I found.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That doesn't make sense but I'm glad it works!


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm using individual timers with PTAT shows to get them saved to the user partition. So far this does what I want, but there seems to be an oversight in the implementation:

The saved (PTAT sourced) copy of the show doesn't get stored in the folder that my user timer specifies. I know it's not exactly my timer that's creating this item, but it's only there because I have a timer, so I would expect that timer's options to be heeded.

I haven't had my Hopper long enough to know if, after the 8 days expires, the show then gets moved or not.


----------



## mrjim (Dec 4, 2006)

I have two Hoppers and Three Joeys and I am wondering when DISH is going to have the software up and running to merge the two Hoppers together. This would be the best whole house with the six tuners available.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

We are working on this feature but I have not received information when it will be available yet. Please continue to check back. Thanks.



mrjim said:


> I have two Hoppers and Three Joeys and I am wondering when DISH is going to have the software up and running to merge the two Hoppers together. This would be the best whole house with the six tuners available.


----------



## mrjim (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Ray C!


----------

